# New Glock 21SF arrived today



## KeithB (Nov 25, 2007)

The Glock 21SF is home, after a quick stop at the range, 25 CCI230grFMJ factory loads and 25 of my 230FMJ reloads with 5.2gr W231. Tomorrow will get another 50 or so through it.

The reloads were a bit more accurate than the factory CCI, particularly at 55 feet as opposed to 30 feet. It's a great shooting gun.

I love this new improved 21, the short frame and trigger reach is awesome, the feel and handling is great! The new shinny finish coating is also nice.





































Here are a couple of targets; first is my reloads, second is CCI factory loads, both at 30 feet and 15 rounds each, standing no support two hands:


----------



## T-1000 (Jan 30, 2008)

Very nice!! I too have been looking at the 21SF, and from what I hear its nothing but good reviews....now only to convince the wife!!


----------



## KeithB (Nov 25, 2007)

T-1000 said:


> Very nice!! I too have been looking at the 21SF, and from what I hear its nothing but good reviews....now only to convince the wife!!


Tell her your allowed one gun for each pair of shoes she has :mrgreen:


----------



## KeithB (Nov 25, 2007)

1o rounds Win 230GR JHP at 30 feet, not bad for old eyes


----------



## AndyF150 (Feb 4, 2008)

T-1000 said:


> Very nice!! I too have been looking at the 21SF, and from what I hear its nothing but good reviews....now only to convince the wife!!


Reason #127 not to get married.... and still counting. :smt033


----------



## DTrain (Jan 25, 2008)

What does "SF" mean?


----------



## quietprofessional (Jan 27, 2008)

Do you have a holster for it yet? Doesent fit the standard 21 holsters. I just picked one up today also and was wanting to know what others out there were finding on the topic-Mike


----------



## Polak (Jan 13, 2008)

DTrain said:


> What does "SF" mean?


Short Frame


----------



## grassman2852 (Jan 19, 2008)

DTrain said:


> What does "SF" mean?





Polak said:


> Short Frame


slim frame I think


----------



## jmm076 (Apr 2, 2008)

I have been looking at the 21sf for my first gun. I have fired the standard 21 before and liked it alot. Would you recommend this as a good home defense gun?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Any Glock would be a good HD gun, or a good gun for anything you want to use it for in my opinion.

-Jeff-


----------

